# Need a reloading bench???



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Northern Tool co. has a reloading bench kit for sale. You supply the 2x4's to their kit. It's called the 2x4 Basic Any Size Work Bench. Product # 90164.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Not bad. I'll try to post up a little stand I made for my Rock Chucker single stage. Cost me about $10. I can take it wherever I need. Put it on a work bench, set it up on a pickup bed, etc... Solid as a rock.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I mount my presses on a 2x6 for a tool holder and make a fitting on my bench so I can interchange presses...it is ugly but it works. I've seen guys get fancy and dovetail it all together. I use a long bolt from the bottom sticking up for studs and a wingnut to speed changes.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Take a look at the work bench.
I recently built a reloading bench off these plans but slightly modified.
Works great, if I was to start over it would be 8-10 foot long

http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/fliers/DIY-PROJCTPAD06.pdf


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Krelb said:


> Take a look at the work bench.
> I recently built a reloading bench off these plans but slightly modified.
> Works great, if I was to start over it would be 8-10 foot long
> 
> http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/fliers/DIY-PROJCTPAD06.pdf


Very cool designs. Did you use the one with the peg board?


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> Very cool designs. Did you use the one with the peg board?


Yes I did use the peg board.

Made some slight changes to mine from the plans.
1' longer, 6" deeper, 6" taller, added middle shelf, 1 1/2" thick bench top,raised bench top 2", added 2nd shelf above bench top and added shelf under bench top.

IF I were to start over it would be 8' long overall.

Very happy with the way it turned out


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Little portable outfit I described above. Sure it only works for a single stage press, but it's nice to be able to move it wherever I want. Could easily load out in the field on a pickup tailgate if I wanted to. I need to round off the corners and slap some paint on it. 
If anyone wants dimensions, let me know.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Little portable outfit I described above. Sure it only works for a single stage press, but it's nice to be able to move it wherever I want. Could easily load out in the field on a pickup tailgate if I wanted to. I need to round off the corners and slap some paint on it.
> If anyone wants dimensions, let me know.


Pretty creative.


----------

